# Web site - help!



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey, all -

Could a few of you see if you can get to my site at http://www.kreelanwarrior.com? I'm getting a funky error (along with 404 errors) when I try to reach the site from where we are in Orlando, but - oddly enough - I can reach it on my iPhone. The web host says they're not seeing any problems, but the server logs show no visits since the 5th!

Anyway, would appreciate a quick peek by some of you to see if you can reach it (and if not just let me know).

Many thanks!
Mike


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Works fine. Clear your cache.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks good to me, too.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Works fine here.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Looks good. I see your Feb. book club announcement *


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, thanks all! This is SOO wierd, but it must be something related to the hotel wireless service we're using. I tried clearing my cache and everything else (including the kitchen sink). But as long as others can get to it, that's the main thing. 

Thanks much!!
Mike


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Went there and could find no pantry upgrade/downsize hints.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Dori said:


> Went there and could find no pantry upgrade/downsize hints.


Dori - All it takes is a Kreelan warrior with a sword! And if you have anything that you need chopped or minced, she can take care of that, too. I wouldn't let her cook, though, since Kreelans generally prefer raw meat...


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

It looks fine to me on Firefox.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Dare I say  "me too".

Maybe it's the "Forbidden Love" thing in the main banner. . .maybe your hotel has a 'questionable sites' filter. . . .

Ann


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Maybe it's the "Forbidden Love" thing in the main banner. . .maybe your hotel has a 'questionable sites' filter. . . .


HA!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice boost for Kindle Boards and our fledgling book klubs.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice looking site, Mike!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

And I thought "The Donald" was the Master of Self-Promotion.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Loaded for me, but slowly.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

> And I thought "The Donald" was the Master of Self-Promotion.


Jim - I think it only really counts toward self-promotion if *I* can get to the site (which I still can't). LOL! 



> Very nice looking site, Mike!


Thanks, Angela!



> Loaded for me, but slowly.


Mona - Yeah, that happens sometimes (sometimes the server, sometimes the user ISP), but as long as you can see it... 

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> And I thought "The Donald" was the Master of Self-Promotion.


Is there a rule against self-promotion?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Great looking site Mike.

Cheers, (stole that from you   )
Linda


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Is there a rule against self-promotion?


Hey KreelanWarrior,

I have space on my signature line if you would like an unbiased form of advertisment.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Is there a rule against self-promotion?


This is what the forum rules say about self promotion:

- Posts related to Kindle books. Authors, we do allow you to post about your Kindle book. Please post in the Book Corner board. We will update your Amazon link to the KindleBoards affiliate link.

- Posts relating to commercial products. Modest posts of your commercial software package, accessories, or other products are allowed. We reserve the right to remove or replace external sales and affiliate links. Overbearing, off-topic, or repeated posts about commercial products will be deleted. If you want regular presentation of your commercial product, email us at [email protected] about our programs for advertising, giveaways, or other promotions.

So no going overboard. . .which I have not seen yet. If one of us mods do see something we feel is over the top, you'll get a PM . . . .I think I can safely say a discreet mention in your sig line is o.k.

The OP was in regard to Mike wanting to make sure his site was up as he was having trouble viewing. Got a little off track. . . .

Ann


----------

